# 3hp or better router motor only in Australia



## RiffRaff (May 3, 2014)

Hi Router Fans

i am looking for a router motor to suit a PRL V2 Router Lift by Woodpeckers, or similar

would like
3 hp (or better)
240 volt
soft start
variable speed

the other option i was thinking about is a 2.2 kw spindle, is there a 80mm router lift our there? I have one of these on a CNC router so have collects/cutters to suit


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The Kreg router lift says it will accept the Makita 1101 which is 3.218" in dia. or 81.74mm

That would be the closest fit that I find. One thought would be to have a set of clamp blocks milled for the spindle.


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

David, Profession Woodworkers Supplies in Melbourne have the AUK 1800 w (2.4hp) for $515 to go with the PRL, and Gregory Machinery in Brisbane have the Swiss-Tec 1800 w for $549 for the Jessem. Our Guild has the Swiss-Tec in a Jessem lift, and it is a good outfit, although with inexperienced users, we are constantly having issues with dust in the top of the router.
The big Triton won't fit, but it is 2400 w (3.2hp) which I have, and it is excellent for dust collection, and power, and above table adjustment, $519 at Carbatec, but it seems you have a PRL, so that may not be an option. I do know where there is a brand new Woodpeckers Unilift (no longer made - made for Australian market for the Triton) which would get you into a nice set up for around $1,200 (PWS price for AUK + PRL is $1405 list).
Hope that helps.
Greg


----------



## RiffRaff (May 3, 2014)

Hi Guys

thanks for the replies

typical Australia, have to compromise where the guys in the states just go to Walmart get what they need. If only they would go 240 volt and metric, would make the world a better place. and they could start driving on the correct side of the road :smile:

I was going to link a few ideas that i had for some input, but seems that I have to have 10 post before I come use URLs. Not sure how I check how many I have


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

You have 9 post.


----------



## RiffRaff (May 3, 2014)

I have 9 posts!!! Will spam some URLs now


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

And now you have 10 - whoopeee - post some good woodworking links


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Buy a Triton*



RiffRaff said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> thanks for the replies
> 
> typical Australia, have to compromise where the guys in the states just go to Walmart get what they need. If only they would go 240 volt and metric, would make the world a better place. and they could start driving on the correct side of the road :smile:


Carbatec used to sell Porter Cable routers & other products in Australia (I am old enough to know).
Then one day Porter Cable stopped making 240V (220-240v) versions of their products and that was when Carbatec stop selling Porter Cable (fixed base) routers.
Dewalt now owners of Porter Cable still has products in 220v-240V available in Australia. Dewalt is owned by Stanley-Black and Decker.
Most in Australia go for Triton routers which already can adjust height from the top of the table without needing expensive router lifts made in USA that are designed ONLY for fixed base routers.


----------



## RiffRaff (May 3, 2014)

OK, my bad.

Missed the bit about the Triton being table lift capable out of the box, that will fit the bill nicely

What I was about to embark on was something like this (Now that I have 10 posts  ) 

DIY router lift

With this as the lift

And this to make it spin


----------

